# Such a proud mama tonight.



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It might sound silly that such a thing would warrant its own thread to me, but I had to share with people who will just "get" it!

Tonight, I went to the park with Braxton, my business partner, her Golden Retriever (that has the best off-leash manners I've ever seen...) and an employee, whose border collie mix needs a LOT of work, but is making progress. 
It was a pretty busy day at the park, lots of kids, joggers, skateboarders, bikers, other dogs. I had him off leash the entire time. We walked around for an hour and a half, and even when he was a good 50 yards ahead of me, he had PERFECT recall the entire time. A few times, he was running full speed ahead, towards something super duper cool, like a bird, or a cat... or a kid running around, and he literally had stop-in-place and RUN back to me recall. I was so proud of him. At one point two mini schnauzers were running at him barking like idiots, and he looked at them, and all I told him to leave it, and he came running back to me, and put himself in a perfect sit, and just looked at me, waiting for what I expected next. I love him. Love love love. I've worked a lot with him but honestly, he's just been the very easiest puppy I've ever, ever had. I have the most amazing bond with him. He makes me so happy. I was so proud. He's not even 5 months old yet! I'm so proud of my little man today.  I love him so much.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

And it just tops the cake that he is one handsome fella huh?!?! He sounds like the perfect boy


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG that face......THOSE EYES. That's it......I think Minnie needs a new baby brother....baby brindle dane here we come!! ;-)


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Two Thumbs Up! You have every right to be proud of this handsome guy & save some of those kudos for yourself!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

minnieme said:


> OMG that face......THOSE EYES. That's it......I think Minnie needs a new baby brother....baby brindle dane here we come!! ;-)


He really has the sweetest face of any of my dogs. Don't tell the others! There's just something special about him, you know? Annie is my soul dog, for sure, but if anyone comes close, it's Braxton. I have the best bonds with Annie, Braxton, and Mousse.... and it works, because hubby has the best bond with Timber, Zailey, and Kola. It just always seems to work out that way. Apparently I have a strong affection for male danes. 
These are a little bit old, but... I love this Braxton face. 
















And still standing as my favorite Braxton picture ever, the day he came home


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

What have you been doing to make his recall so good? Avery is good sometimes and then other times its like I don't exist to him. 

What a great pup you got there! That's awesome!!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

lauren43 said:


> What have you been doing to make his recall so good? Avery is good sometimes and then other times its like I don't exist to him.
> 
> What a great pup you got there! That's awesome!!!!


I don't know if how I train is the "right" way or not, and I'm sure there's probably a million problems that professional GOOD trainers could find... but when I bring my puppies home, I literally praise them ANY time they come "check in" with me. If I'm sitting on the couch, and he approaches, I praise. If I'm working in my yard, and he comes trotting up, I praise. If I'm in bed, and he comes and stares at me, praise! It's so easy to drill it home on young pups because they will naturally want to be by you, so just remembering to reinforce that natural behavior seems to really stick with mine. I use a lot of treats at first, but Danes & Boxers (my breeds of choice) tend to be very affection motivated at well. Recall is something that I almost ALWAYS treat if I have them on me, which I usually do when I go out- because to me it's the absolute most important thing if you want your dog off leash. We also do exercises frequently in places i KNOW he will listen, like at home, or in our yard before ever moving to things like parks. I call his name when he's already walking to me a lot at first too. One of the biggest things I'd say I do... is I never call them if I KNOW they are not at all in a place to listen, and I never call them to me for anything they don't like. If I have to do something to him he doesn't like, like a nail trim or give a bath, I just go get him. It really helps that he is a velcro dane, and for the most part, wants to be right next to me anyway. 

I will say that I see a noticeable difference in the recall reliability in the dogs that I have the strongest bonds with, as opposed to my other dogs that of course I love dearly, but am not as overwhelmingly strongly connected to. I think that recall has just as much to do with bond, and trust as it does just mastering a command. 

I'm not a wonderful trainer though. My dogs can sit, drop it, leave it, wait, go ahead, stay, and quiet. That's it. That's all that matters to me. I'm sure some of the wonderful trainers on here could give you much better advice. Not all of my pack are trustworthy off leash in all situations. I'd never let Annie off around kids (she gets overly excited with them) and I'm selective on when Zailey and Mousse get off, but they're pretty good.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

He seems like such a cool dog with a cool personality. You should do rally or something with him! What a smart, loyal boy! I like your technique of teaching a good recall. :]


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Linsey, you have every right to be proud of Braxton!
Not only is Braxton very handsome, he is really sharp too!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

CavePaws said:


> He seems like such a cool dog with a cool personality. You should do rally or something with him! What a smart, loyal boy! I like your technique of teaching a good recall. :]


Thanks! I'm still deciding what to put him in, I for sure want to do SOMETHING with him, he's simply too brilliant not to. I really honestly have never been more impressed with any puppy I've had. I think he will make an excellent therapy dog, based on two experiences I've had with him, one with a little girl (maybe 7 at the oldest?) In a wheelchair, and one very frail older lady with a walker we have run into. He seems to have a very strong sense of what is appropriate around certain people and really just calls down, and goes into gentle affection mode. There's just something about his presence I can't explain. I probably make no sense! 
Anyway, I just need to get my ducks in a row, make it possible in my budget, (just a matter of priorities I'm sure) and learn the process. I really think he could bring a lot of happiness to a lot of people.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You have a right to be proud of him!! There is absolutely nothing better then a well trained dog! (and being able to show him off to people and impress them!!)

He's such a sweetheart, too! I agree with you, there is just something about boy dogs and their momma's.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Such a smart and beautiful boy


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

how awesome! i would love to be able to teach a recall that good someday. for now, i am still a work in progress as a trainer :tongue1: . what a wonderful, adorable, intelligent, loving boy you have; i can't wait to hear about more of his adventures as he grows and learns even more!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Don't play favorites, it not fair to the others! LOL


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Linsey, he is truly beautiful....and yes, just the sweetest eyes! So glad to hear about what a fantastic boy he was -- and your constant and vigilant recall training is right on the money. He is destined for greatness, I know it!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Don't play favorites, it not fair to the others! LOL


Can't help it! 
Don't get me wrong, I love them all, and none are neglected by any stretch of the imagination. But do I have a stronger bond with some more than others? Yes, I do. I can't deny that. I think anyone who has had a true "heart dog" can relate to that. It's not necessarily that I love them more... I just love them different.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I was thinking Therapy dog before I thought of Rally, I don't know why! Maybe it's just because it would be awesome to see a giant brindle dane walk about a hospital making a persons day. I know that face would make my day. But really, as young as he is, and with a recall as great as that, you HAVE to do something like Rally with him.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

CavePaws said:


> I was thinking Therapy dog before I thought of Rally, I don't know why! Maybe it's just because it would be awesome to see a giant brindle dane walk about a hospital making a persons day. I know that face would make my day. But really, as young as he is, and with a recall as great as that, you HAVE to do something like Rally with him.


The only reason I question how he would do with rally, is because he really isn't the type to always want to DO things, he's really content with simply being. A nice romp at the park twice a week and he's a happy boy. I wonder if he will have the attention span really. But I do think it's worth a try, for sure. I think he would enjoy it a whole lot more than I would, I don't really "do" trick type training, it doesn't really amuse me. I might just hire a handler though, so I can still do all the aspects of it I do like, and then pawn the rest off on someone who enjoys it, that way it's not a "chore." That probably made me sound terrible, but hopefully it makes sense the way I wanted it to.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

PuppyPaws said:


> Can't help it!
> Don't get me wrong, I love them all, and none are neglected by any stretch of the imagination. But do I have a stronger bond with some more than others? Yes, I do. I can't deny that. I think anyone who has had a true "heart dog" can relate to that. It's not necessarily that I love them more... I just love them different.


I think that's always going to happen with anyone that has multiple dogs (or even with different dogs throughout your life). Different personalities work with different people. Plus, they come into your life at a certain moment and affect you a certain way. I love Shade very much, but he is never going to be like Rocky is to me. He will never know that though!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

How wonderful for you and for PUPSTAR!!!!!!!!!!!!! So nice to read how well trained he is and how great the pups doing! Especially with all the distractions at a dog park! And PROUD you should be !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> It might sound silly that such a thing would warrant its own thread to me, but I had to share with people who will just "get" it!
> 
> Tonight, I went to the park with Braxton, my business partner, her Golden Retriever (that has the best off-leash manners I've ever seen...) and an employee, whose border collie mix needs a LOT of work, but is making progress.
> It was a pretty busy day at the park, lots of kids, joggers, skateboarders, bikers, other dogs. I had him off leash the entire time. We walked around for an hour and a half, and even when he was a good 50 yards ahead of me, he had PERFECT recall the entire time. A few times, he was running full speed ahead, towards something super duper cool, like a bird, or a cat... or a kid running around, and he literally had stop-in-place and RUN back to me recall. I was so proud of him. At one point two mini schnauzers were running at him barking like idiots, and he looked at them, and all I told him to leave it, and he came running back to me, and put himself in a perfect sit, and just looked at me, waiting for what I expected next. I love him. Love love love. I've worked a lot with him but honestly, he's just been the very easiest puppy I've ever, ever had. I have the most amazing bond with him. He makes me so happy. I was so proud. He's not even 5 months old yet! I'm so proud of my little man today.  I love him so much.


and is this the dog you are NOT taking on vacation? my dog? doesn't he deserve a reward for being such a good boy?


----------

